# Just sharing! Also wondering about colors



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

These are my birds taking a nice bath together, it was Picards (the dark brownish/reddish one) first bath!

Picard (the brown,red one) is the son of the other two.

Can anyone tell me what each of their color patterns are called?

Thank you!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow!! great pic....
sorry I am not that good at colors


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Tuule,
Congrats to Picard on his 1st bath!  Nice pic,beautiful birds. Thanks for sharing,but a bit more close-up/clear pics would help identify the color pattern. Good luck with your birds,peace 
YaSin


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Picard might be a red T checker (dark checker), mother a blue check and father a red T checker with dilute ? That's my best guess  Somebody should be here soon to give an accurate answer.

First time baths are always exciting to watch, that sight of the young ones stepping into a new experiment is relishing too


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i think the offspring was ash red his parents are a little ash red that is even modified by the dark spread checker's color so it was darken and giving the offspring a darker ash red~ i think the checker is a smokey dark checker because it has light beak and ceres and it has darker base colors


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The red baby is an ash-red velvet (dark check). The blue one is a blue velvet. The smokey gene gives her that clean beak. The dad in front is an ash-red check (or velvet, I can't tell) carrying blue.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The red baby is an ash-red velvet (dark check). The blue one is a blue velvet. The smokey gene gives her that clean beak. The dad in front is an ash-red check (or velvet, I can't tell) carrying blue.


i was right!!^^ so there is this velvet also..


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

here is a better picture of Picard.


----------

